# Western helmets?



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I just saw some really cool western helmets from Troxel and I was wondering if anyone had tried them out. It hit me that I should wear a helmet the other day when I watched a video of a woman (who wasn't wearing a helmet) hit her head from a bad horse fall. It got me thinking about my safety..before I never really thought about it. I really only do trail riding, so would these be could for that?


----------



## Ferhoodled (Jun 7, 2011)

You can absolutely wear a helmet for trail riding! I think it's a very good idea, actually. The Troxel Sierra has that "rugged" kind of look, if that's the model you're talking about. I haven't tried that particular style, although I have another Troxel that I'm pretty happy with. But anything that's lightweight and well-vented would probably be a good choice. I'd just suggest reading some online reviews first. Happy shopping!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

They even make a "cowboy hat" helmet.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

I use one of Troxel's western helmets, don't remember which one, but bought it last year. Only wear it when riding a new horse I don't know or on the trail. I'm usually the only one with a helmet on, but I feel so much safer. I hate the strap under the chin, but it is better than cracking my head open if I fall on a rock. They are well ventilated.
Farmpony, one of the cowboy hat helmets was discontinued in the past few years because of its huge size. Maybe they came out with a better one.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

i saw it in the tack store yesterday. it looks nice. I'm assuming it fits like the english troxel helmates, it looked very similar in shape. I've been riding in an english troxel helmate for 6 yrs now and I've got nothing to complain about. It works great and i forget it's there when i ride. It also keeps the sun off and has saved me so many times from sunburns, as well as branches on trails =P I would suggest getting a helmate, you never know if you horse will decide to spook next to some rocks or other unfriendly surface. Hope this helps =)


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I actually was searching for a western helmet so I have some opinions.

I tried on the Cheyenne Rowdy (my original choice off the internet), which is VERY Western looking, but my only comment would be it looks sort of basketball-ish. Really didn't like how it looked on, but it might look great on other people. I chose to pass on it. 










Then I tried on a couple other helmets, including the Dakota. The Dakota's quality reflects its cheap price. It was just your basic helmet and you could do as well with a bicycle helmet to be honest.










Finally I tried on the Sierra, and guess what, I LOVE this helmet! It's very cushiony inside while it still has breathable mesh openings etc. I would really recommend any helmet with those mesh openings... it is a lot cooler while still not looking like a cycling helmet. It's also a lot more durable then the Dakota. 










(I didn't buy it in pink, though the pink is cute, I got the Sand colour.)


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

cfralic said:


> I actually was searching for a western helmet so I have some opinions.
> 
> I tried on the Cheyenne Rowdy (my original choice off the internet), which is VERY Western looking, but my only comment would be it looks sort of basketball-ish. Really didn't like how it looked on, but it might look great on other people. I chose to pass on it.
> 
> ...


i have the last one too


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I had a sierra for a few years, but decided to retire it. We used to tack our horses before loading them up in my friend's stock trailer for the 5 mile trip to the trail head and I'd forgotten it had been clipped to the saddle when I loaded my horse and heard a loud crack as my boy banged it against the side of the opening of the trailer. I still haven't gotten a new one yet...but I haven't done much riding lately anyway. I'm really thinking I may try the IRH All Terrain helmet...but only because it's cheaper than the sierra. I'm not sure though. I REALLY REALLY loved my sierra...and they've come out with new colors since I bought my first one.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Those are surprisingly good looking helmets!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My friend had that leather covered Troxel Cheyeanne one. It is HEAVY!! all that leather makes it heavy . I will take comfort over style, every time.
AND, her helmet caught on something and literally ripped the leather partway off. Now it's hanging off the side. The less there is on your helmet to catch on tree branches and such the better. Get a well fitting, lightweigth NO foo-foo helmet.

Troxel workes well for folks with generally round heads, Tipperary for folks with more oblong heads . IRH? others? Not sure.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I wear a Troxel Legacy Gold Duratech in the charcoal colour. I guess technically it's supposed to be more English, but if you ask me, unless it has velvet it can pass for a Western helmet, too. And even then, it wouldn't be all that bad.
I have honestly not been too impressed by the Western options. I did try a Dakota Duratech in a similar colour, but I actually much prefer the Legacy Gold. It's sleeker and to me, that's what I really want from my helmet: something that doesn't cry out "I'm a helmet!" on my head. But maybe that's just me.

If I were to go with one from Troxel's Western line-up, I think I would go with the Venture, it looks stylish without being overdone. The Cheyenne is something I would personally consider far overdone.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

I've got the Dakota duratec (the one I spoke of in an earlier post).


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

cfralic said:


> I actually was searching for a western helmet so I have some opinions.
> 
> I tried on the Cheyenne Rowdy (my original choice off the internet), which is VERY Western looking, but my only comment would be it looks sort of basketball-ish. Really didn't like how it looked on, but it might look great on other people. I chose to pass on it.
> 
> ...


I can't tell you how much this helps! Thanks a lot! I love the pink, but I like the brown Sierra even better! The Cheyenne is a bit dramatic (; and I was unsure about the Dakota. I think I'm going to go with the Sierra.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

<<Then I tried on a couple other helmets, including the Dakota. The Dakota's quality reflects its cheap price. It was just your basic helmet and you could do as well with a bicycle helmet to be honest.>>

Ouch!!! That is my helmet! The image you posted looks nothing like my helmet, though, so I guess they have "updated" this model. I paid around $120 for it about a year ago. Cheap??? I do remember trying to choose between this one and the Sierra, though. 
Sounds like you made a good decision about a helmet!


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/western-riding/western-helmets-90902/page2/#ixzz1RS8i5KLz


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the Dakota Duratec too. I love it. It's actually cooler than wearing my Aussie hat, which is what I used to wear riding all the time.

I think I paid around $70 for the Duratec through Valley Vet Supply. But that is the most expensive helmet I have ever bought, so I didn't think it was particularly cheap either! It has held up great so far, and I personally think the leather on some of them looks sort of cheesie, so I kind of like the look or the Duratec. I got the "traildust" color.


----------

